# Refurbished



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Any reason _not_ to buy a refurb Bosch from CPO?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

None that I can think of. 

All Bosch tools that are refurbished are like new. Maybe some surface blemishes.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Mike. Surface blemishes make them look pre-loved. I can handle that.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LBussy said:


> Any reason _not_ to buy a refurb Bosch from CPO?


I have bought a lot of refurbished tools from CPO, and they all look brand new and never had one fail, still using them.
Herb


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Purchased:



Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit
Bosch RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter
Bosch RA1151 Centering Pin and Cone
Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Templet Guide Kit
(typos are not mine!)

Total: $209.97 shipped. Not too shabby!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

LBussy said:


> Purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a deal Lee , congrats!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBussy said:


> Any reason _not_ to buy a refurb Bosch from CPO?


none at all...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBussy said:


> Thanks Mike. Surface blemishes make them look pre-loved. I can handle that.


they're not blemished... they're rebuilt to better than new...
I have a lot of them... as in *A LOT....*


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> they're not blemished... they're rebuilt to better than new...
> I have a lot of them... as in *A LOT....*


I was wondering if you would figure out a way to work "use splines" in there. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick's a man of few (typewritten) words... He hardly ever 'splines his reasoning!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Stick's a man of few (typewritten) words... He hardly ever 'splines his reasoning!


and I'm partial to typonese...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have bought a lot of tools from CPO but never a refurbished tool. I am going to rethink this and maybe next time I will bite the bullet.

Don

PS- Great thread.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have bought a lot of tools from CPO but never a refurbished tool. I am going to rethink this and maybe next time I will bite the bullet.
> 
> Don
> 
> PS- Great thread.


you won't regret it...


----------



## Doug Summers (Jul 20, 2015)

Lee,

I'm fixin to by the same router from them.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have bought a lot of tools from CPO but never a refurbished tool. I am going to rethink this and maybe next time I will bite the bullet.
> 
> Don
> 
> PS- Great thread.


I've bought several refurb tools from CPO (including a 1617 EVSPK), and a few from Big Sky--never had to return one for a failure. I'm okay with surface blemishes, if i can find them--haven't seen many. And in my way of thinking, the good companies might actually do a better look at quality control in the refurbs--somebody else found the flaw, the manufacturer fixed that and probably gave it a better bench test than most "new" tools get.

My thoughts & opinions--your mileage may vary!!

earl


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...picked up a 4100 couple of weeks ago...looks better than new...no scratches, blemishes, etc...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd never dealt with CPO before and didn't know their reputation. When I bought my new 1617EVS a few weeks ago, I had been looking at refurb but they offered a package with a $50 discount that brought the price of the new machine to within a few bucks of a refurb and I couldn't pass it up. 

I'll not hesitate to buy refurb from them in the future. Thanks to everyone who weighed in on this.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never bought a refurbished woodworking tool but most all of my electronic gear is refurbished. My 17 inch Macbook Pro, ipad 4, iphone 4s, Bluray player, 22 inch Westinghouse computer monitor and one of my desktop computers. In saying that I prefer refurbished electronics because they tend to be more reliable so I can't see where a router or whatever would be any different. I bought a new Amazon Kindle a couple years ago and it lasted less than 2 weeks. I exchanged it for a refurbished Kindle and it is still going strong after 2+ years. So in my minds eye a refurbished item is gone over piece by piece whereas a new one is only tested to see if it works and shoved out the door if it does work but possibly with a component that will fail in a matter of days, weeks or months. Please DO NOT get me wrong about new gear being unreliable but that I personally prefer refurbished products over new in most cases.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

I just prefer saving money if I can, when I can. If I can get the same thing for less money, sign me up.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, who is CPO? What type of warranty do they offer? Many places will offer the same warranty on a refurbished item as on a new item. Thanks for the inquiry. Need to keep an eye on CPO, whoever they are.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> OK, who is CPO? What type of warranty do they offer? Many places will offer the same warranty on a refurbished item as on a new item. Thanks for the inquiry. Need to keep an eye on CPO, whoever they are.


CPO Outlets | New and Reconditioned Power Tools, Pressure Washers, Tankless Water Heaters, Vacuums, Ceiling Fans, and more!

The warranty on refurbs is from the manufacturer - but CPO has proven to give very good service.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

@LBussy, thanks for the reminder about CPO. Lately I've regretted replacing a defective corded Ridgid circular saw with an 18V Dewalt (because I already had 18V batteries for my cordless drill) that poops out far too quickly. I'm going to try a high capacity battery first because I wouldn't mind having one for the drill, but I'll bookmark CPO's site in case I decide to go corded again. In fact, I might even buy a deeply-discounted 18V Dewalt tool with an XRP battery from CPO, keep the battery, and sell the bare tool on eBay.

Like others, I've had excellent experiences with manufacturer-refurbished electronics, and the number of positive reviews of refurbished tools has convinced me that refurb is the way to go for power tools, too.


----------

